# Clip in hair extensions



## niksaki (Jan 20, 2008)

Hey there,

Has anyone tried clip in hair extensions?

thinking of getting some. good quality ones of course just wondering who else uses them? thanks nic


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jan 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *niksaki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey there, Has anyone tried clip in hair extensions?

thinking of getting some. good quality ones of course just wondering who else uses them? thanks nic

I love mine. I got euronext at Sallys. I also ordered some human hair extensions from ebay, but don't remember who I ordered from They are awesome. I will find out and repost.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 20, 2008)

My daughter used them in her wedding and they were great!!!! She also got her's from Sally's


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jan 21, 2008)

ok I found the ebayer I bought them from. It is Jasminsdreamweave. They are really excellent. You can't beat them, and she is a great ebayer.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah I have some from sally's but there the only place I've tried them, and I only tried them there b/c I work there. That being said I love them, I also got the euronext, and the color and texture matches my hair seamlessly. As long as you pamper them and don't over-use them they last a good while, mine have anyway.


----------



## niksaki (Jan 21, 2008)

thanks everyone i ordered some off a reputable ebayer cost me about $95 (au) with postage, got them in black 20" straight.


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jan 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *niksaki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks everyone i ordered some off a reputable ebayer cost me about $95 (au) with postage, got them in black 20" straight. did you get the ones I told you about?


----------



## Aprill (Jan 21, 2008)

I never used them but it is good to see that some ladies can help!!


----------



## cbvictoria (Jan 21, 2008)

I have never tried any but I was watching HSN the other night and they were showing the Jessica Simpons clip in hair extensions and I thought they looked really great and almost bought one.. still thinking about it.. has anyone tried those?


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jan 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *cbvictoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have never tried any but I was watching HSN the other night and they were showing the Jessica Simpons clip in hair extensions and I thought they looked really great and almost bought one.. still thinking about it.. has anyone tried those? if there the human ones they should be fine. The synthetic is fine too as long as your hair has a good thick texture. My hair is so fine and the synthetic hair just never looks right with my hair.I could really tell wherer my hair ended and the extensions started. The hair just didn't blend well together. The human hair I have you can't tell a bit of difference.


----------



## cbvictoria (Jan 21, 2008)

Thank you wvpumpkin, they demo'ed both the real and synthetic... I have thicker hair it is just shorter at the moment and I thought it woudl be fun to have long hair for going out etc.

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## wvpumpkin (Jan 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *cbvictoria* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thank you wvpumpkin, they demo'ed both the real and synthetic... I have thicker hair it is just shorter at the moment and I thought it woudl be fun to have long hair for going out etc. 
Thanks for your reply!

they are addictive. lol. I never leave the house without mine now .


----------



## polaroidscene (Jan 22, 2008)

i bought the really long syntehtic jessica simpson ones and the color was way off from what it looked like and it was too shiny blahh maybe you;l have better luck


----------



## penders627 (Nov 19, 2010)

I live in an area that has many afro hair and beauty shops, and after buying extensions online that didnt macth my dyed red hair as much as I liked, I just went and bout the stuff to make my own. I bought blonde hair meant for a weave, dyed it, and sewed the clips on, it was really really simple, and matched my hair exactly, joy! It was cheaper than the ones I bought online was well, and I have enough hair left over to make more, I may try my hand at a fringe, if I can work out how

hÃ¥r extensions clip on


----------



## wvpumpkin (Nov 19, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *penders627* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in an area that has many afro hair and beauty shops, and after buying extensions online that didnt macth my dyed red hair as much as I liked, I just went and bout the stuff to make my own. I bought blonde hair meant for a weave, dyed it, and sewed the clips on, it was really really simple, and matched my hair exactly, joy! It was cheaper than the ones I bought online was well, and I have enough hair left over to make more, I may try my hand at a fringe, if I can work out how
> 
> ...


----------



## loueasy (Dec 5, 2010)

Reccomend hairraisers pink label they are double wefted. I have some an tried loads. I like these they are the thickest I've ever seen and same thickness all the way down n cut straight so not wispy thin ends


----------



## wvpumpkin (Dec 6, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *loueasy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Reccomend hairraisers pink label they are double wefted. I have some an tried loads. I like these they are the thickest I've ever seen and same thickness all the way down n cut straight so not wispy thin ends



thanks I will check into those


----------



## babyface387 (Dec 6, 2010)

I love hair extensions! My hair takes ages to grow so I definitely do use hair extensins. I don't use clip in ones anymore as I can't be bothered clipping them in everyday, so I had them weaved in my hair which is semi permanent. Anyway you can get clip in hair extensions on eBay. Try eBaying 'Remy human hair extensions' as Remy hair extensions are the best quality.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 30, 2011)

In the US I recommend Doctored Locks. They're well known in the Cosplay community and I've personally been to their retail store in Spokane, WA. They're fantastic.

http://www.doctoredlocks.com/


----------

